# Plastic Lug Nuts



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

Can someone tell me how to get the plastic lug nuts OFF.









And once you get them off do you put them back on?

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi Bill,

I use a pair of pliers, and gently grab two opposing sides of the plastic covers. If you give it a tug, they will come right off. I did put mine back on when I was done. I'm sure it's nothing more than for looks!

Jim


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

I try pulling them off. I put a screw driver in behind the cap, but that made the paint chip so I stopped.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Ditto Jim,

They come off fairly easy with a pair of pliers. I put them back on, the nuts they have on their look petty lame compared to the black plastic covers.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I took mine off with a pair of channel lock's and threw them in a drawer in the shop. I check the lug nuts to be sure they are tight before ever trip. Putting them on and off is just not worth the effort. And, the very last thing I want to do is to try to take them of to change a flat tire in a rainstorm.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I Never put them on. I feel the same way as ink, they will be in the way if I have to change a flat. Kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ours came with chrome rings on the outer part of the wheel and chrome hub covers. I left the outer rings but took off the hub covers because they are a pain to get off every time I check the lugs and using a screwdriver scratches up the wheels.

Mike


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

OK, I know that you are all going to think that I am crazy







but this seems to work.

I use a weed puller to get the lug covers off. The weed puller is about the same size as a screwdriver. It has a screwdriver handle and the blade is offset and split into a y-shape. The offset of the blade creates a lever, and the split puts pressure on two sides of the cover. thus, with just a gentle push the cover can be removed with no marks on the cover or the wheel.

It works so eazy, that when I torque the lugs I just take the weed puller with me, the covers are off and back on so quick that it does not seem to be an issue.

Tom sunny

ps I will post a pic if I ever figure out how to do it.


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's ideas. I know once I get them off I am not putting them back on. Maybe I will paint the lugs Black??????????????????????????????


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

*UPDATE

Well I got them off so easy by using the ideas you guys gave me that I put them back on.

Thanks for this site and the good ideas.*


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bill my dealer left them in the drawer when I bought the camper, suggested I leave them off and put them on only if I was to sell the trailer and wanted it to look fancy. Glad you got them off.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I took our TT to camp this week. Wife and kids are there while I'm at work. I'll join them in a few days.









Anyways, I used a pair of plyers to gently grab and remove the covers - similar to JimMcCombe's post above. It was so easy, that I got my 12 yr old son to do the remaining covers while I tighten the lugs - as suggested somewhere in all the manuals and info i received when I picked up the unit from the dealer.

The covers were put back on as I like the looks of the wheels. Hopefully the covers won't loosen up over time and come flying off while driving.

The plyers were the first tool to be included in my "Outback Tool Kit"


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I have had the lug covers on and off my previous TT (okay current TT until Friday) many times and never had an issue with loss.

Hope the ones on the Outback are just as secure. I like how they look as well.


----------

